# Boats



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey what do you guys and gals use for fishing the ohio boat wise that is.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

1860 crestliner jon boat. I wish it was a 2070.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Most boats 16ft or larger is fine,have seen smaller ones out there though.Just be carefull when the river is up.I also run an 1860 jon


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's perfect for the river. Fast, roomy and stable. 

UFM82


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Tracker Pro Crappie 175 with a 40 hsp merc


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

I used to use a 16 foot Sea Nymph fishing machine with a 30HP, not very roomy but it did the job. I now have 19.5' Bayliner Open Bow set up for cattin. PLenty of room, gets you where you want quick, and very comfortable. (Set up with 8 Rod holders across the back). Easily converts back to pleasure boating...to keep the wife happy...


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a 16.5 foot Sea Nymph fishing machine with a 9.9 thats why I asked. I figured the boat would be ok but not sure if the 9.9 would move against a hard current. I have seen Miss Ohio pretty steamed up and not sure if I want in the middle of it when it is. LOL


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

When we were having trouble with the 30 HP we used to throw on our 9.9 and head down. It got us around, just couldn't go to far very fast :-<

I would say you shouldnt have any problem with it as long as you aren't out while the river is on a major rise. I have used my trolling motor to move me up and down in the river as well when we have been out throwing for skipjack.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well not to sound stupid but is there a way to know when its on a major rise? I don't even know what a major rise is unless you mean after a major rain. Do you need to worry about them opening the dams or any thing of that sort?



<When we were having trouble with the 30 HP we used to throw on our 9.9 and head down. It got us around, just couldn't go to far very fast :-<

I would say you shouldnt have any problem with it as long as you aren't out while the river is on a major rise. I have used my trolling motor to move me up and down in the river as well when we have been out throwing for skipjack.>


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

I use the following web link to determine what the river level is currently at and what is forecasted in the upcoming days. I always check the Cincinnati area, because I am most familiar with the river stage in that area, though I fish anywhere from Meldalh Dam down past Tanners Creek.
I was on the river last fall when it rose over 3 feet during a 12 hour period while we were on it and man was the catfishing on fire...best night I have ever had on the river. That was in the Sea Nymph, but at that time we were using the 30 HP.


http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/pubstage.txt


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

As a rule I stay off the river once it is much over 30' @Cincinnati


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

30 to 40 ft has been my best fishing  Just be careful.


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

The night we did our best (Last Sept 9) the water was at 31' in cincy and on the rise, up over 34' by the next morning. Water temp was 75 degrees. 16 fish caught that night, 3 flats, 1 blue, 11 channels, and 1 drum. + 2 softshells. Fish ranged from 4lbs. up to 18lbs, nothing huge but a whole lot of fun.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Why does the depth matter? I would think speed of current or waves,whitcaps or something.


----------



## jwat25 (Apr 24, 2005)

i go down there all the time in a 14' john boat with a 7.5 motor an get around fine
just don't get behind a barge current it can be scarry it also pretty rough on a windy

day,but besides that the river hasnt been very high this year yet
.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

If you frequent the Ohio from the I-275 Bridge up to Meldahl Dam this boat should be familiar to you. We put in at Ross Resorts or Foster, Ky mostly weekdays. Sometimes New Richmond if the Kentucky ramps are not cleared.

I formerly had a White '89 18' Deep V Starcraft which was very familiar also in that stretch of water.

Pretty much fish for anything that will put a bend in my pole - prefer cats and stripers/hyper-stripers. Love smallies in the fall.


----------

